# iPhone Launched



## Ecko (Aug 22, 2008)

*www.vodafone.in/existingusers/vImages/iPhone/Landing_page_banner.jpg
*
8GB - Black 16GB - Black / White* 
The Apple iPhone 3GTM, the phone everyone's waiting for, is now available on Vodafone.
  With fast 3G wireless technology, Maps with GPS, support for enterprise features like
  Microsoft Exchange, and the new App Store, iPhone 3G puts even more amazing features in
  your hands. And just like the original iPhone, it combines three products in one - a
*revolutionary phone, a widescreen iPod, and a breakthrough Internet device with rich HTML*
  email and full web browsing. iPhone 3G. It redefines what a mobile phone can do - again.
Price : 31K & 36K (rounded off)
None of the UsagePlans atleast by Vodafone was able to impress me 
So get ready to choose some other carrier


----------



## CadCrazy (Aug 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 22, 2008)

Too costly for the features offered.

Other makers like Nokia's N96 offers much more for similar cost.  Also, without lock-in to a specific service provider.


----------



## anispace (Aug 22, 2008)

what crappy plans!!! Firstly we have to buy it for Rs. 31000 then pay Rs. 799pm just to use it as a phone and then Rs. 100 pm just for activating edge\gprs and further 5ps per 10kb of download.

Whats the use of charging so much if they arent even subsidising the cost of the phone?

This isnt the iPhone everyone was waiting for


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 22, 2008)

^^  Come on you have this cool new phone.  To own such a luxury you have to pay up.  It is from *Apple*.


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2008)

Just came back from the launch; possible ltechnical glitch found in iPhone registration that might enable one to use iPhone obtained from anywhere with Airtel or Vodafone sim.

WINDOWS being USED TO ACTIVATE iPhone!!!!!

Mobile Store to be retailer for iPhone too.

Around 30 people bought the iPhone.

The person who was second got his phone almost an hour late.

I shouted iPhone sucks when there was pin drop silence seconds before the launch! Yay!


----------



## gauravsuneja (Aug 22, 2008)

good going*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2008)

Just made 2 blog posts on the event:

Windows Used To Activate iPhones At India Launch!

Possible Technical Glitch in iPhone Activation


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> I shouted iPhone sucks when there was pin drop silence seconds before the launch! Yay!


So you proved that you are an idiot. 

History


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm Just Being Manan


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)

You shouted and someone recorded or not !
Such a waste if it is not uploaded on youtube...lolz

You should've said something else and moar polite !


----------



## moshel (Aug 22, 2008)

@imav, u posted this at 2:07 am. so u went at night after 12:00 to buy the iphone???

oh well the data plans suck. but cant we buy the iphone without the plans. i mean i dont want any "data" things on my iphone..like browsing and stuff. still do i need to take this plan?


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 22, 2008)

@moshel

Such forced high cost plan options are one good reason to ditch iPhone and choose a far better one like Nokia N96 which can be *officially* used with any SIM without waiting for the permission of the so called God (read as Apple / Steve Jobs).

But hey it is from *Apple* and so they are *premium* if you don't want to give them a biiiiig wallet you have no eligibility to be their customer.  Choose a more feature rich phone like the model I suggested above.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 22, 2008)

why is iPhone operator locked even when we are paying the full price and fully *own* the product.

its my phone,why does anyone decide whom i am gonna use it with?


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 22, 2008)

Possibly because Apple is different.

Or may be Apple believes that if you open the back cover to insert a SIM or change battery you'll understand the whole architecture of the phone and will make duplicates.  

Or Apple doesn't know how to make a back cover that can be opened along with the smooth curve edges which makes Apple a so called premium brand.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2008)

iphone is a bakwas....

So...many problems with iphone....

if somebody really want dat crapy fone...just order or bring from US...dats wud be a good deal...& Btw those chinese fones r better as compared 2 iphones...@least their 
features work...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/102large.png


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 22, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> So you proved that you are an idiot.
> 
> History


 
No, I think he was just warning some..


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2008)

moshel said:


> @imav, u posted this at 2:07 am. so u went at night after 12:00 to buy the iphone???


Yeah dude I was at the event. And I did not go there to buy the phone, I went there to warn and see how many people actually buy it and how many people actually come.



tarey_g said:


> No, I think he was just warning some..


I honestly was.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> Yeah dude I was at the event. And I did not go there to buy the phone, I went there to warn and see how many people actually buy it and how many people actually come.



Just 2 TP.... So..how many people followed ur warning...


----------



## krates (Aug 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> Yeah dude I was at the event. And I did not go there to buy the phone, I went there to warn and see how many people actually buy it and how many people actually come.
> 
> I honestly was.



 

Social service ???


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 22, 2008)

The gadget is cool no doubt, but the market has a host of viable options now........ flaunty, extreme.......and "un-restrictive", financially and freedom-wise.......But the "iPhone-in-India" is a thing worse than used and soiled toilet paper on a dirty wet bathroom floor.

But kudos to Crapple for their intense advertising campaigns, with people in dark black rooms fidgeting with the device.......

When I wonder why some people hang their tongues out for the iPhone, it's really a simple conclusion: There are people in this world who click on ads that say "You've won our hourly prize!" or "Your PC can perform faster. Scan now!".........so that's that.

I wish all "about-to-be-iPhone-3G-owners-in-India" a happy "prove-you-are-an-asshat" day!

(Mods, easy on me please. You know that the iPhone rocks, but the iPhone-in-India thing just sucks.....awwww, c'mon admit it).

- A Proud LG Viewty Owner
  (It can do 120FPS video recording and then slow it down for smooth motion. Chew that, iSuck.)


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

Overpriced 
31k and no video camera


----------



## desiibond (Aug 22, 2008)

iphone 3G without 3G network costs 31k LOLZ.

joke of the century.

clearly, those who are gonna buy it are buying it only to show it off and later shove it up


----------



## theKonqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

As I thought, royal screwjob for Indians...


-Proud owner of 2nd gen iPhone which I got for 400 bucks


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 22, 2008)

^^ Arey Chor Bazaar wale bhi sharma jaaenge , kya price hai !!

Waise iPhone hai bhi is layak, if you plan to sell it at three times the price like apple is doing ,pls inform me , i am ready to take it for 1200/- .


----------



## theKonqueror (Aug 22, 2008)

Arey bhai, 400 USD...


----------



## krates (Aug 22, 2008)

dosto ne order kar liya hai they are asking 10k advanced


----------



## D@rekills4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*iPhone*

I rejected iPhone
Reason - When I went to the shop
They told me that only some Sim Cards will work in this mobile
I accepted that
Then they said that it can be connected to only one PC and if you connect it to another one then all your data will be lost!! LOL!!
Then they told me to fill in the form to verify that I will not unlock it in the Gray Market
Thats why I rejected it!!
I will directly buy it online!!
Totally Unlocked!!


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Aug 22, 2008)

ya toooo costly better to buy from newegg.com


----------



## azzu (Aug 22, 2008)

corporate looty. 
thats all it is .


----------



## Pat (Aug 22, 2008)

linux_ubuntu said:


> ya toooo costly better to buy from newegg.com



Lol! Get one from there if you can


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 22, 2008)

Pat said:


> Lol! Get one from there if you can


Very possible in fact. Other than Shipping and Handling, Indian Customs will charge exactly 12.5% duty. Feasible, but be prepared to pay a hefty "shipping + 12.5% on Retail" sum.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 22, 2008)

theKonqueror said:


> Arey bhai, 400 USD...


Damn USD .


----------



## narangz (Aug 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> I shouted iPhone sucks when there was pin drop silence seconds before the launch! Yay!



Audio/Video or it didn't happen


----------



## Pat (Aug 22, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> Very possible in fact. Other than Shipping and Handling, Indian Customs will charge exactly 12.5% duty. Feasible, but be prepared to pay a hefty "shipping + 12.5% on Retail" sum.



Dude, do you even know that newegg doesnt sell iPhones ? 
Best-buy is the only retailer as of now that sells iPhones and if you buy from them you will end up paying more than 31k.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 22, 2008)

Its another phone. 

As far as I am concerned, its not the right phone for me. Lack of sufficient customisability (without voiding warranty) & freely available software and lack of keypad, and most importantly, lack of several basic features offers me no incentive to buy it. 

But for guys who are satisfied with its features, like Aayush and Milind, I congratulate them in advance for their purchase. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif

 And yes, I need a built in particle accelerator, 200MP camera, 250TB memory, ability to run a server, 1000000000 hour battery, satellite controller, 10 teraflops operating power and a titanium or carbon fibre body. It should be not more than 200 grams in weight. Get me a phone with these features and I will buy it.  



iMav said:


> I shouted iPhone sucks when there was pin drop silence seconds before the launch! Yay!


no comments.


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2008)

narangz said:


> Audio/Video or it didn't happen


I don't think there is any coverage of it as everyone was looking at the stage silently as the count down timer crossed 00:00:00 and it was a sudden thing just to fill in the silence. 

Here is proof: 

*www.techtree.com/India/News/iPhone_at_Midnight/551-92439-615.html


> Post-launch he yelled "_iPhone sucks_" -- a war-cry that got him no reaction from the crowd.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like *Preshit, Manan made it to Techtree.com's coverage of iPhone 3G Launch in Mumbai.*


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 22, 2008)

Pat said:


> Dude, do you even know that newegg doesnt sell iPhones ?



No. Never used it. I'm mostly on Amazon and Ebay.



Pat said:


> Best-buy is the only retailer as of now that sells iPhones



Typical Indian Bullshit. Bullshit. Bullshit. Bullpiss.



Pat said:


> and if you buy from them you will end up paying more than 31k.


Proved false above, so once again, Bullsaliva.


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2008)

Pat said:


> Best-buy is the only retailer as of now that sells iPhones


Croma & The Mobile Store are retailers as well. The people who bought the iPhone yesterday were getting bill slips of The Mobile Store.


----------



## Pat (Aug 22, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> No. Never used it. I'm mostly on Amazon and Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then better start reading posts before posting your bullshit comments. The guy said
"better to buy from newegg" 

And thanks..I dint know ebay was a retailer 
Other two are also not official. 



iMav said:


> Croma & The Mobile Store are retailers as well. The people who bought the iPhone yesterday were getting bill slips of The Mobile Store.



I was talking about US because he said he wants to buy from newegg


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 22, 2008)

So far 3 Voda stores and 2 Bharti stores have sold exactly zero iPhones in my area, despite having big banners of availability.

Seems like the only word is that iPhone is *iPhail*, the biggest mobile phail in telecom history of my area.


----------



## Pat (Aug 22, 2008)

And this one is just to clear your bullshit/bullpiss ignorance 

*biz.yahoo.com/ap/080812/tec_best_buy_iphone.html



kumarmohit said:


> So far 3 Voda stores and 2 Bharti stores have sold exactly zero iPhones in my area, despite having big banners of availability.
> 
> Seems like the only word is that iPhone is *iPhail*, the biggest mobile phail in telecom history of my area.



Thats expected. I hope it turns out to be a big failure


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Looks like *Preshit, Manan made it to Techtree.com's coverage of iPhone 3G Launch in Mumbai.*


lolz
but techtree site design sucks now more than ever. Who in their right mind will add loads of javascript that is more than obtrusive

Oh..lolz there is firefox T-Shirt too, I've got one for me too


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 22, 2008)

Pat said:


> Then better start reading posts before posting your bullshit comments. The guy said "better to buy from newegg"



Again so full of Bullshit. You are referring to something else, and I am referring to something else, the statement I quoted.

"Best-buy is the only retailer as of now that sells iPhones"

That was what I was talking about. Now, do you understand how the principle of exclusion applies to that logical statement? Not so difficult.........not as difficult as bullshit.


----------



## Pat (Aug 22, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> Again so full of Bullshit. You are referring to something else, and I am referring to something else, the statement I quoted.
> 
> "Best-buy is the only retailer as of now that sells iPhones"
> 
> That was what I was talking about. Now, do you understand how the principle of exclusion applies to that logical statement? Not so difficult.........not as difficult as bullshit.



And what I said is true. iPhone 3G can be *officially* bought only from best-buy apart from Apple and AT&T in the US. Better do some research boy.


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 22, 2008)

Pat said:


> And what I said is true. iPhone 3G can be *officially* bought only from best-buy apart from Apple and AT&T in the US. Better do some research boy.



My my, loads of bullshit.  Where was the word "officially" in this post of yours? (quoted below). You mentioned it later once I labeled your below-quoted post as "bullshit", which still holds true..........lol.



Pat said:


> Dude, do you even know that newegg doesnt sell iPhones ?
> Best-buy is the only retailer as of now that sells iPhones and if you buy from them you will end up paying more than 31k.



(The keyboard shortcut to conduct a search is usually Ctrl + F. Press Ctrl, while holding the key down, without releasing, press F. A dialog box of some sort would prompt you to enter the phrase/word you want to search for. Enter "officially", without the quotes. To do that, press the following keys one at a time, o f f i c i a l l y. Then press the Enter key if required, not applicable to Firefox though.)


----------



## Pat (Aug 22, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> My my, loads of bullshit.  Where was the word "officially" in this post of yours? (quoted below). You mentioned it later once I labeled your below-quoted post as "bullshit", which still holds true..........lol.



Lol! Its not my mistake if you were stupid enough to not understand what a retailer means. I know your intellect buddy. Ebay is a retailer for you 



> (The keyboard shortcut to conduct a search is usually Ctrl + F. Press Ctrl, while holding the key down, without releasing, press F. A dialog box of some sort would prompt you to enter the phrase/word you want to search for. Enter "officially", without the quotes. To do that, press the following keys one at a time, o f f i c i a l l y. Then press the Enter key if required, not applicable to Firefox though.)



As I said, I am not as stupid as you. Thanks for the effort anyways 

And dont even get me started on iPhone pricing. Because I am sure I know about it a lot more than you.


----------



## GauravCJ (Aug 22, 2008)

Pat said:


> And dont even get me started on iPhone pricing. Because I am sure I know about it a lot more than you.



I'll bet you do. The finest quality bullshit most definitely comes from the "I know it all" types, he he. No doubt there............. Come to think of it, it's imbecile like behavior trying to prove nothing. Carry on with your rant, I just finished downloading Alien vs. Predator requiem, hooray! Since this whole thread has been having some helpings of bullshit lately, I'm taking a break.

I'll be back tomorrow to read your frustrated posts, please do write in! I need entertainment, and you're doing a classy job so far. 

Good night Mr. Only-some-outlets-sell-iPhone-and-I-know-better-than-you-boy!


----------



## ico (Aug 22, 2008)

Ecko said:


> *a revolutionary phone *


Revolutionary in some sense, but surely lacks a hell lot of features.



Ecko said:


> * a breakthrough Internet device with rich HTML email and full web browsing.*


I'll totally agree.....



Ecko said:


> Price : 31K & 36K (rounded off)


Another reason to not buy it........It doesn't deserve this price.

And BTW where are those guys who were saying that Apple will blow up the mid range mobile section by launching the iPhone at 10K..........


----------



## narangz (Aug 22, 2008)

iMav said:


> I don't think there is any coverage of it as everyone was looking at the stage silently as the count down timer crossed 00:00:00 and it was a sudden thing just to fill in the silence.
> 
> Here is proof:
> 
> *www.techtree.com/India/News/iPhone_at_Midnight/551-92439-615.html





gx_saurav said:


> Looks like *Preshit, Manan made it to Techtree.com's coverage of iPhone 3G Launch in Mumbai.*





			
				Tech Tree said:
			
		

> We also had an amusing exchange with a twenty-something male: *Manan Kakkar* wanted to get his hand on the iPhone 3G but was foiled by greater powers -- "When I showed the invite email and the iPhone 3G's price to my father, he gave a light pat on my shoulder and walked away." We wonder how many fathers had a similar reaction... "The price is obviously very high. Other than that, the iPhone 3G still lacks basic features like one can't copy-paste text, no video-recording, no Bluetooth transfer and so on." Manan wondered how Apple missed out on including features which are considered essential to an Indian user. Post-launch he yelled "iPhone sucks" -- a war-cry that got him no reaction from the crowd.



Whoa dude you rock! Who cares if you got no reaction at the launch. Here you get it- Jai Manan, iPhone sucks! 

For those who don't know who Manan Kakkar is- Manan is iMav

Looks like Preshit made it to photographs too. Isn't that Preshit?
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/92439_geek1.jpg
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/92439_01.jpg

You two are celebrities now 

Hey is the author of this article, by any chance, a friend of yours?


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 22, 2008)

I wonder how many of you have USED iPhone and then drawing the conclusion that iPhone sucks.. I understand your frustration. I'll go n drink some grape juice.


----------



## x3060 (Aug 22, 2008)

finally launched isn't ?, just too damn costly , after hearing those 8k i was just too surprised , now 31k is normal, i expected around 24 .. 8k would have been a revolution .
whatever ,am using p3400. 
next upgrade would be diamond pro.


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I wonder how many of you have USED iPhone and then drawing the conclusion that iPhone sucks.. I understand your frustration. I'll go n drink some grape juice.


You don't actually go and USE every product out there before buying something or making up your mind about buying something else.  You compare. Comparison based on reviews & feature lists. Personally, I have used it and 31k just for the touch UI, it aint worth it. I say again, "iPhone sucks!"


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 22, 2008)

Majority of reviews and stats say Vista sucks.. Mojave thread anyone?


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2008)

Ah I see so now people buy Operating systems like they buy microwaves, refrigerators and cell phones. Didn't know that. Thanks for enlightening me on the American ways of buying things. 

I didn't know that people USE all graphics cards; refrigerators; microwaves; air conditioners; monitors and then decide which one they want PAY and BUY. Didn't know that man!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 22, 2008)

Techtree said:
			
		

> Post-launch he yelled "iPhone sucks"


W00T uber Pwnage 
No reaction from the crowd?I thought Apple fanboys would be a bit more aggressive.


----------



## viruses (Aug 22, 2008)

honest opionion
before release-great,awesome and wonderful
after release-crap,costly and useless


----------



## slugger (Aug 22, 2008)

a mid-range product with niche pricing - _it Happens only in India!!_ (govinda style)


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes you can do that. Use it. Don't like it, return it. 30 days is more than enough to make a decision. They don't go out n spread FUD like you did without even using it. There are more civilized way of expressing your frustration. 

But for people in US, $200 is a good price compared to other crackberries. And for $30 extra compared to other plans, you get unlimited Data, mobile to mobile and 3G. Pretty neat.


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 22, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Majority of reviews and stats say Vista sucks.. Mojave thread anyone?


I didn't buy that too.  

So, no double talks here.  OS is just another product like mobiles I don't waste my money and time in trying a crappy one.  



amitava82 said:


> I wonder how many of you have USED iPhone and then drawing the conclusion that iPhone sucks.. I understand your frustration. I'll go n drink some grape juice.


Why would I even think of trying to use it, when I know for sure that a better model like N96 will offer 1000 times more than iPhone for same price range?

Even LG viewty has more features than iPhone (except storage).


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 23, 2008)

iPhone is an Internet device. Its the the best in the market when comes to Internet+Phone. If mobile camera is your thing, Nokia is for you.


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 23, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> iPhone is an Internet device.


Oh sorry I thought it was a mobile phone.  So is it basically an internet device to which phone features were added as an after thought?

Still 30K+ sounds too costly for an internet device with a second-class phone.  



amitava82 said:


> If mobile camera is your thing, Nokia is for you.



And N96 with Opera Mini would be a good internet device too.    It is not just about camera.


A so called smart phone without text copy paste.  Yuck!  Is this 2008?
No MMS (ok this is just and internet device).
No radio (Ooops!  Have to compulsorily buy songs).
Lock-in to a specific service provider.
Can't use the benefits of my current corporate plan.
Can't develop apps for my mobile using my Operating System.
Even if I develop apps can't distribute it without becoming a slave of Apple.
Any more reasons needed??


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2008)

lolz...lolz


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> And N96 with Opera Mini would be a good internet device too.


You're completely wrong. N96 with Opera Mobile (native Symbian) can be a good internet device. And the built-in Symbian browser of the N96 is good too. Opera Mini is just a small Java mobile application. Native Symbian applications are better than it...But still it is light on resources and people use it.

But N96 is just good for Internet, Safari of iPhone is many times better seriously....

And if you need a phone for the best Internet experience, then iPhone is right for you....[if you can overlook its missing features & price]

PS: I'm myself one of the iPhone haters but I'll quite agree that Safari is the best thing in the iPhone.

Also, chandru.in...Include *No Bluetooth File transfers*, *No Java MIDP* in that list.


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> I'll bet you do. The finest quality bullshit most definitely comes from the "I know it all" types, he he. No doubt there............. Come to think of it, it's imbecile like behavior trying to prove nothing. Carry on with your rant, I just finished downloading Alien vs. Predator requiem, hooray! Since this whole thread has been having some helpings of bullshit lately, I'm taking a break.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow to read your frustrated posts, please do write in! I need entertainment, and you're doing a classy job so far.
> 
> Good night Mr. Only-some-outlets-sell-iPhone-and-I-know-better-than-you-boy!



Lol! Frustrated and me ? Read all your posts in this thread. You are the one who has used words that only frustrated people use. Maybe nobody has taught you how to post in a civilised manner on a forum. Or maybe you are just like that in the real life - uncivilized


----------



## iinfi (Aug 23, 2008)

duplicate post:
when is reliance switching to GSM?? they will launch iPhone at 12k.


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 23, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> Again so full of Bullshit. You are referring to something else, and I am referring to something else, the statement I quoted.
> 
> "Best-buy is the only retailer as of now that sells iPhones"
> 
> That was what I was talking about. Now, do you understand how the principle of exclusion applies to that logical statement? Not so difficult.........not as difficult as bullshit.





GauravCJ said:


> No. Never used it. I'm mostly on Amazon and Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





GauravCJ said:


> My my, loads of bullshit.  Where was the word "officially" in this post of yours? (quoted below). You mentioned it later once I labeled your below-quoted post as "bullshit", which still holds true..........lol.
> 
> 
> 
> (The keyboard shortcut to conduct a search is usually Ctrl + F. Press Ctrl, while holding the key down, without releasing, press F. A dialog box of some sort would prompt you to enter the phrase/word you want to search for. Enter "officially", without the quotes. To do that, press the following keys one at a time, o f f i c i a l l y. Then press the Enter key if required, not applicable to Firefox though.)





GauravCJ said:


> I'll bet you do. The finest quality bullshit most definitely comes from the "I know it all" types, he he. No doubt there............. Come to think of it, it's imbecile like behavior trying to prove nothing. Carry on with your rant, I just finished downloading Alien vs. Predator requiem, hooray! Since this whole thread has been having some helpings of bullshit lately, I'm taking a break.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow to read your frustrated posts, please do write in! I need entertainment, and you're doing a classy job so far.
> 
> Good night Mr. Only-some-outlets-sell-iPhone-and-I-know-better-than-you-boy!




This guy likes *"bullshit*" more than iphone...see.....iphone is going to fail in India...


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> You're completely wrong. N96 with Opera Mobile (native Symbian) can be a good internet device. And the built-in Symbian browser of the N96 is good too. Opera Mini is just a small Java mobile application. Native Symbian applications are better than it...But still it is light on resources and people use it.
> 
> But N96 is just good for Internet, Safari of iPhone is many times better seriously....
> 
> ...


I never argued iPhone is a bad internet device.    And among moobile browsers, opera is definitely ruling today.


----------



## krates (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> You're completely wrong. N96 with Opera Mobile (native Symbian) can be a good internet device. And the built-in Symbian browser of the N96 is good too. Opera Mini is just a small Java mobile application. Native Symbian applications are better than it...But still it is light on resources and people use it.



Have you ever used OPERA SYMBIAN n00b? one of the best browser

The N96 inbuilt browser uses so much resources but still there is enough ram provided

The N96 browser take time to load pages where as the Opera Symbian runz pretty fast

even N82 beats this crap for half the price

And why the hell internet will run fast on it this is funny

let see 

N96 got same 3G , EDGE , WIFI

every hardware is same so why the hell it will run fast on it because of safari ? Opera symbian is king of browser !!!@!!!


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Yes you can do that. Use it. Don't like it, return it. 30 days is more than enough to make a decision. They don't go out n spread FUD l*ike you did without even using it*. There are more civilized way of expressing your frustration.


I think I did mention whether I have used the device or no in my last post, you might want to read the post properly with open eyes again.


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 23, 2008)

iphone 3G retailing at discounted 29,650 vodafone store CP delhi according to local newspaper.

what i hate abt it is you cannot shoot videos even though it has camera and can't share files over bluetooth .

Any digit member purchased it yet?


----------



## anispace (Aug 23, 2008)

1 really good feature in the iPhone.. seriously>> No sms forwarding

Now only if all my friends had an iphone i wouldnt have to read crappy sms forwards and jokes...


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

shashank4u said:


> iphone 3G retailing at discounted 29,650 vodafone store CP delhi according to local newspaper.
> 
> what i hate abt it is you cannot shoot videos even though it has camera and can't share files over bluetooth .
> 
> Any digit member purchased it yet?



Video recording is possible via third-party apps. 



anispace said:


> 1 really good feature in the iPhone.. seriously>> No sms forwarding
> 
> Now only if all my friends had an iphone i wouldnt have to read crappy sms forwards and jokes...



Lol! Yea but they can always install third-party apps and continue to bug you


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

Camera doesn't even customizing fuctions........ It just catches a plain simple photograph...

Now Pat will say, 3rd Part applications are available for this......


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2008)

its a deal with devil. Don't you know sire ?


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Camera doesn't even customizing fuctions........ It just catches a plain simple photograph...
> 
> Now Pat will say, 3rd Part applications are available for this......



Lol! People who want a good camera will never buy an iPhone. So stop cribbing about the same thing over and over again.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 23, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> But for people in US, $200 is a good price compared to other crackberries. And for $30 extra compared to other plans, you get unlimited Data, mobile to mobile and 3G. Pretty neat.


1. Yeah 200$ is a decent price here too.

2. But 30$ per month extra is definitely NOT something Indian market likes to spend on mobile connections. Most here manage a mobile connection with unlimited internet access at just 10$ per month.


amitava82 said:


> iPhone is an Internet device. Its the the best in the market when comes to Internet+Phone. If mobile camera is your thing, Nokia is for you.


Internet Device ? Then IdeaPad S10 pwns iPhone flat. Attach a motorokr E6 to it and you get the average uber iphone killer.


shashank4u said:


> iphone 3G retailing at discounted 29,650 vodafone store CP delhi according to local newspaper.
> 
> what i hate abt it is you cannot shoot videos even though it has camera and can't share files over bluetooth .
> 
> Any digit member purchased it yet?


1. you call 1350 rupees discount ? 

2. You CAN shoot videos. Preshit did the video for TechTree didn't he ?

3.


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> 2. You CAN shoot videos. Preshit did the video for TechTree didn't he ?


3rd party beta app.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2008)

^^free ar paid ?


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

The particular one is free - qik.com for more info.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2008)

^^very nice !
But the subtlety of Devil dilutes the goodness *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75.png


----------



## aryayush (Aug 23, 2008)

GauravCJ said:


> My my, loads of bullshit.  Where was the word "officially" in this post of yours? (quoted below). You mentioned it later once I labeled your below-quoted post as "bullshit", which still holds true..........lol.


It’s pretty much common sense and a general understanding that whenever people refer to who sells a particular product and who doesn’t, they’re differentiating only on the basis of official sellers. By your mind-numbingly stupid logic, even those people in Heera Panna Market who set up shop to sell iPhones in one corner of their jewelry store are “resellers”. The fact that you mentioned eBay in your list just goes to show how much you believe in your own story. 

As of today, only Apple, AT&T, and Best Buy sell the iPhone in U.S.A.. And when someone says “sell”, they mean officially, with warranty, and in their position as genuine resellers of the parent company. When someone wants to talk about unofficial, gray markets, they mention it specifically—not the other way round.

Throwing in the word “bullshit” five times in two sentences doesn’t make you sound convincing—it makes the reader think about who’s the _bullshitter_ here and who’s the _bullshittee_, and I think you know the answer to that one!


----------



## eggman (Aug 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> who’s the _bullshitter_ here and who’s the _bullshittee_, and I think you know the answer to that one!


Woah!!!  Bullshit with receiving and delivering ends!!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 23, 2008)

narangz said:


> Hey is the author of this article, by any chance, a friend of yours?


Yeah, that’s Samir, a.k.a. shadez. He used to be a Digit employee too.

I don’t know about Manan but Preshit was indeed a celebrity. Everyone on Twitter was tuned into his live video coverage and tweets and he got interviewed live on national television (NDTV). 

(You’ll hear more about it in the first episode of the Smoking Apples podcast, due in a couple of days.)


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

Pat said:


> Lol! People who want a good camera will never buy an iPhone. So stop cribbing about the same thing over and over again.


I bet a 3 year old K750i has got better camera functions & a hell lot better camera than iPhone....

Their camera quality can't even be compared but atleast Apple could have provided some basic customizing features.....

And shouldn't a fone for which people are going to pay 31K should have a good camera?? By a good camera I don't mean the Megapixels, I mean the quality and features......

A 7K K750i (now stopped) and 9K W810i take million times better pictures than the iPhone and yes, they're 2mp camera phones......

You guys have the full right of saying "iPhone rocks" a million times and it seems like I shouldn't have the right of saying "iPhone sucks" a million times (from your perspective)......Isn't this a public forum?


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

Its the look-style that makes iPhone overpriced.I think they charge 20K for the design itself.And talking about video camera- how many of you use mobile video camera ? Its better to get a handycam if you want to shoot videos.Afterall a phone is meant just for calls. And if u want great looks of phone get the iPhone!


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> And talking about video camera- how many of you use mobile video camera ? Its better to get a handycam if you want to shoot videos.Afterall a phone is meant just for calls.



^^ Well, its like saying the same thing....Mobiles are just meant for Calling & Receiving calls...Get a Nokia 1100 then.

Today, people don't need just a mobile for talking......They need everything packed in one device....

Carrying both a Mobile and a Handycam isn't 'Handy'......Handycams don't fit in a pocket that mobiles do......Mobiles with video recording aren't meant for replacing Handycams, Handycams will obviously be a ton times better in terms of quality, Mobile just provide a *'feature'* that can be* 'used'*.....A feature doesn't mean that *'it is to be used'*...It means that *'it can be used'*......

I hope you got my point.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 23, 2008)

itna flaming ek iPhone keliye? 
Sweep it under the rug guys,
there is no point in proving whose right as everybody's right in their own prospective....
As far as the iPhone is concerned,
It does have its flaws, but which device doesnt?
If you dont want the iPhone, look elsewhere. Plain and Simple
IMO,
Its better to wait for the prices to fall...


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> ^^ Well, its like saying the same thing....Mobiles are just meant for Calling & Receiving calls...Get a Nokia 1100 then.
> 
> Today, people don't need just a mobile for talking......They need everything packed in one device....
> 
> ...


What about the call clarity in that nokia phone?
And FYI There are already many Pocket "Handycams" available in the market.Granted, they are expensive But they do their job.
And I see nothing wrong with iPhone not giving video recording facility.Everyone cannot have everything.Similarly, the iPhone cannot have everything.Also this is a 3G Phone and the cost is justified - Cool Looks,3G,Safari browser .
Also remember Apple is for Quality.Agreed they dont provide certain features,but the features that they have provided work perfectly.Also I dont think many Indians will like iPhone due to its price.But I still say the price is justified


----------



## desiibond (Aug 23, 2008)

Vodafone iphone 3G plans:

1) iPhone 799

Monthly rental : Rs.799
Local calls: 0.60 rupee per minute
STD calls: 1re per minute
SMS: Local 1; National 2; International 5

*Free minutes (Local+STD): 249*

data browsing charges: 5p / 10KB
Free data usage per month : 250MB



*iPhone 999*

call rates same as above 

Only changes:

Free calls (local+STD): 299 minutes
Free data download: 600MB


Postpaid data plan for iPhone


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

Monthly Rentals seem ok and normal.


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> And FYI There are already many Pocket "Handycams" available in the market.


Carrying both is a mess.....But anyways, its upto the person what set of features he or she wants to have in a phone. If one can live without a missing feature, then he can get the gadget which he wants to get. One who has made up his mind to get the iPhone will definitely get it........I can't stop him. But I can surely tell an unaware guy about its missing features.

I'm here, to help people, who'll be using the Google search engine to search about the iPhone and may be fully unaware of what the iPhone lacks. eg. They may think that a 31K phone will be obviously having Bluetooth as a 4K phone has......But they may be wrong.



The Conqueror said:


> Also this is a 3G Phone and the cost is justified


A 6K Nokia 6233 is also a 3G phone......



The Conqueror said:


> Also remember Apple is for Quality.


What quality? Quality of flaunting/looks or quality of usability & features??......


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Carrying both is a mess.....But anyways, its upto the person what set of features he or she wants to have in a phone. If one can live without a missing feature, then he can get the gadget which he wants to get. One who has made up his mind to get the iPhone will definitely get it........I can't stop him. But I can surely tell an unaware guy about its missing features.
> 
> I'm here, to help people, who'll be using the Google search engine to search about the iPhone and may be fully unaware of what the iPhone lacks. eg. They may think that a 31K phone will be obviously having Bluetooth as a 4K phone has......But they may be wrong.
> 
> ...



I have seen 20k+ phones dont have Bluetooth.
And yeah apple is for quality of Looks and I Say unless you have had an iPhone for yourself DONT COMPLAIN ABOUT IT unless you TRY it.True,It may provide less features but the features they provide are perfect and quality.


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

@desiibond....

Plans are okay, but what will be the speed of connectivity........EDGE or GPRS???

In the end, anyways, when 3G is gonna be launched, the plans will increase atleast by 50%.....


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> .
> 
> Plans are okay, but what will be the speed of connectivity........EDGE or GPRS???
> 
> In the end, anyways, when 3G is gonna be launched, the plans will increase atleast by 50%.....


*EDGE *For sure.


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I have seen 20k+ phones dont have Bluetooth.


I bet they'll be age old phones or they'll not be from good companies like SE and Nokia........
An even if you've seen a 20K+ fone without Bluetooth, have you seen a 30K+ phone without Bluetooth...... 



The Conqueror said:


> you have had an iPhone for yourself DONT COMPLAIN ABOUT IT unless you TRY it.


I've used it.....I agree that Safari and the web browsing experience is the best.....


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I've used it.....I agree that Safari and the web browsing experience is the best.....


So Dont you think the price is justified? For Looks and GUI? For the Browser?


----------



## aryayush (Aug 23, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> W00T uber Pwnage
> No reaction from the crowd?I thought Apple fanboys would be a bit more aggressive.


If you seriously think that anyone gives a **** about what someone is shouting in a packed hall, you’re delusional. Most people wouldn’t have paid any attention and those who did must have thought that he was just jealous or something. Doing this sort of stuff in public is really stupid, IMHO. It was stupid when someone egged Ballmer, it was stupid when this guy ran into a conference hall with a cardboard proclaiming “open source rocks” or something, and it was stupid when Manan shouted “iPhone sucks” at a crowded iPhone launch party. And it’s especially egregious because he’s an Indian and we’re supposed to know better.


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> So Dont you think the price is justified? For Looks and GUI? For the Browser?


Lol, you know the answer??.......Then why ask stupid questions.......

At max it deserves a price of 22K.....


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> If you seriously think that anyone gives a **** about what someone is shouting in a packed hall, you’re delusional. Most people wouldn’t have paid any attention and those who did must have thought that he was just jealous or something. Doing this sort of stuff in public is really stupid, IMHO. It was stupid when someone egged Ballmer, it was stupid when this guy ran into a conference hall with a cardboard proclaiming “open source rocks” or something, and it was stupid when Manan shouted “iPhone sucks” at a crowded iPhone launch party. And it’s especially egregious because he’s an Indian and we’re supposed to know better.


It wasn't either a hall nor was it crowded.  And well I am now at peace. Should've seen the twitter gang's reaction.  And Aayush the most disappointing part was that there were no hardcore fanboys, all those present were rich blokes who were carrying Sony Vaio laptop bags. There was a guy who had SE phone box roaming around the mall.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 23, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Vodafone iphone 3G plans:
> 
> 1) iPhone 799
> 
> ...


suxxx 
that data plan is horrible.


----------



## krates (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I bet a 3 year old K750i has got better camera functions & a hell lot better camera than iPhone....
> 
> Their camera quality can't even be compared but atleast Apple could have provided some basic customizing features.....
> 
> ...




Now i don't understand why don't you get this into your head NOKIA ARTE HAVING 3.2 MP cam is priced at 55K with 1GB not expandable 

You will say WTF feature hi nahi hai BUT IT IS NOT A FEATURE PHONE IT IS A PHONE FOR STYLE 

*THE THING IS IF IPHONE IS PRICED AT 15K OR 20K KOI BHI AIRA GAIRA NATHU KHAIRA IPHONE LEKAR GHUMEGA 

*So get this into your crap head And don't bash the iphone 

If you want feature phone buy Nokia or SE No one stopping you from doing that


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Carrying both is a mess.....But anyways, its upto the person what set of features he or she wants to have in a phone. If one can live without a missing feature, then he can get the gadget which he wants to get. One who has made up his mind to get the iPhone will definitely get it........I can't stop him. But I can surely tell an unaware guy about its missing features.
> 
> I'm here, to help people, who'll be using the Google search engine to search about the iPhone and may be fully unaware of what the iPhone lacks. eg. They may think that a 31K phone will be obviously having Bluetooth as a 4K phone has......But they may be wrong.
> 
> ...


*iPhone is For Style as I said earlier.Its not for all in one mobile*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 23, 2008)

Style??What style??

The LG prada looks better than the Iphone.The Armani and all look much better with their matte finish.
Iphone is there for its UI.Its an awesome touch experience.No manufacturer can reproduce what the iphone has done in terms of UI. Thats its selling point.+Apple.


----------



## krates (Aug 23, 2008)

^^^ LG PRADA looks better than IPHONE

but for the fact PRADA IS FROM LG and iphone is from APPLE '

iphone will sell more


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, the touch screen experience of iPhone is superb


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

Someone talked about call clarity, dude are you aware that the iPhone 3G has been dogged with frequent call drop issues ever since release. The iPhone 3G is technically a FAIL, there were reports of Apple planning a call back! Not to mention this. So dude, before you praise about something get your facts right.  

Keeping aside the basic features that any 2005 phone has but the iPhone it lacks, the 3G iteration of the device is facing a lot of technical issues. In words of another member:

"So get this into your crap head" And then talk about the iPhone.


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

krates said:


> Now i don't understand why don't you get this into your head NOKIA ARTE HAVING 3.2 MP cam is priced at 55K with 1GB not expandable


Atleast they aren't hyped as iPhone...



krates said:


> If you want feature phone buy Nokia or SE No one stopping you from doing that


Akalmand ji....I'm also not stopping anyone to buy the iPhoen......If you want it, then surely get it...But it shouldn't happen that you go and buy iPhone with closed eyes and then later realize that it lacks very basic things.......Aayi baat samajh mein??

//offtopic


krates said:


> Have you ever used OPERA SYMBIAN n00b? one of the best browser
> 
> The N96 inbuilt browser uses so much resources but still there is enough ram provided
> 
> The N96 browser take time to load pages where as the Opera Symbian runz pretty fast


Hey naab, what else I had said in my #66 post??

And yeah, in that post, I was saying N96+Opera Mobile > N96+Opera mini. I had said, Opera Mobile (native Symbian application) is better than Opera Mini java.

I'm not comparing Opera Mobile (Symbian) and S60 browser......I just said they're good (I very well know Opera Mobile > Symbian built-in browser)....They're just good....But Safari of iPhone pawns N96 completely in browsing...

Thats what I had said...And yeah, if you think that "You're the Symbian guru", then I must seriously tell you, I've been using Symbian even before you had got your N73. Since the days of Nokia 3660 which was launched a little earlier than 6600.....

I accept where iPhone is good...Safari pawns them all.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 23, 2008)

The thing just ain't worth 31K.
No bluetooth,no 3G(as for now),no video recording,no flash,crappy audio without earplugs,way too many problems in 2.0 FW,no freedom to choose a plan,have to stick with crappy plans,2.0 MP camera,c'mon even N82(18K) has a 5MP camera.
20K is a great deal for for the iPhone 3G 8GB.


----------



## narangz (Aug 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Yeah, that’s Samir, a.k.a. shadez. He used to be a Digit employee too.
> 
> I don’t know about Manan but Preshit was indeed a celebrity. Everyone on Twitter was tuned into his live video coverage and tweets and he got interviewed live on national television (NDTV).
> 
> (You’ll hear more about it in the first episode of the Smoking Apples podcast, due in a couple of days.)



Wow that's cool. Congratulations, Preshit. 



iMav said:


> It wasn't either a hall *nor was it crowded*.  And well I am now at peace. Should've seen the twitter gang's reaction.  And Aayush the most disappointing part was that there were no hardcore fanboys, all those present were *rich blokes* who were carrying S*ony Vaio laptop bags*. There was a guy who had SE phone box roaming around the mall.


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah Preshit was giving media interviews, I was giving print interviews.


----------



## narangz (Aug 23, 2008)

^^ That's cool man.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> Someone talked about call clarity, dude are you aware that the iPhone 3G has been dogged with frequent call drop issues ever since release. The iPhone 3G is technically a FAIL, there were reports of Apple planning a call back! Not to mention this. So dude, before you praise about something get your facts right.
> 
> Keeping aside the basic features that any 2005 phone has but the iPhone it lacks, the 3G iteration of the device is facing a lot of technical issues. In words of another member:
> 
> "So get this into your crap head" And then talk about the iPhone.


All of that is true (except the part where you said Apple was planning a recall; they never were) but, you see, unlike all other phones, the iPhone can be fixed via software. Even spectacular new features can be added, all at the software level. So, sooner or later, those issues will get fixed and all of these buyers will get a truckload more of features without Apple charging them a penny.



Sunny1211993 said:


> crappy audio without earplugs


This has been fixed in the iPhone 3G. The speakers are loud and produce richer sound.



Sunny1211993 said:


> no freedom to choose a plan,have to stick with crappy plans


No, you can choose any plan you want. You can use your existing plan too. And you can also stick in a prepaid SIM.



Sunny1211993 said:


> 2.0 MP camera,c'mon even N82(18K) has a 5MP camera.


Does it have Safari or an accelerometer or light sensors or YouTube or Google Maps? Not every phone has every single feature. Product design is all about compromises and prioritisation. Try drawing a scenery in an A4 size paper and in one that’s 10"x10" in size and then you’ll see.



Sunny1211993 said:


> 20K is a great deal for for the iPhone 3G 8GB.


20K would be spectacular deal if it were unlocked. 25K would be the idea price, if it were unlocked.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2008)

ishtyle mein rahne ka...lolz


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Even spectacular new features can be added, all at the software level. So, sooner or later, those issues will get fixed.


 Agreed, the common drawbacks that one usually talks about _can_ be overcome via software but even after 2.0.2 the issues still exist and I don't think the keyboard lag is resolved yet. Not to mention the breaking plastic. All these things make the 3G a wait and watch rather than plunge on release.

Of course the price is another issue. As far as the call back is concerned I read a tweet by someone, don't remember who.


aryayush said:


> This has been fixed in the iPhone 3G. The speakers are loud and produce richer sound.


Unfortunately that isn't to be. Though the 3G is lighter (much lighter) than the 2G, the loudspeaker is still below average. The volume is very low, my 6600 is as loud if not more.


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> All of that is true (except the part where you said Apple was planning a recall; they never were) but, you see, unlike all other phones, the iPhone can be fixed via software. Even spectacular new features can be added, all at the software level.


Oh, thanks for explaining.  So I have to buy an internet device for 30K+ then to turn it into a worthwhile modern mobile phone, I have to pay more to buy apps hosted on Apple's prison for developers called Appstore.

Ha ha great!  What a revolution!!  I'm stunned (rather shocked) at this.


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Oh, thanks for explaining.  So I have to buy an internet device for 30K+ then to turn it into a worthwhile modern mobile phone, I have to pay more to buy apps hosted on Apple's prison for developers called Appstore.
> 
> Ha ha great!  What a revolution!!  I'm stunned (rather shocked) at this.



Dude,please read the posts completely before posting.

a. He said apple can and will fix the issues by releasing the necessary fixes. (And free of cost so you would love it too)

b. You seem to be under a huge misconception that all apps on appstore are paid. Please take a look at the appstore and see how many *free* apps are available.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Does it have Safari



yes. The browser in Nokia N82 is same Webkit based used in iPhONE.



> accelerometer


Yes.


> light sensors


No.



> YouTube


yes



> Google Maps


Yes, Nokia Maps 2.0 also connects to Google Maps. You can also use Google Maps application.

Get your facts straight. If you start a comparison of features then trust me, iPhone will again be proved to be iUseless.



> unlike all other phones, the iPhone can be fixed via software. Even spectacular new features can be added, all at the software level


Do you know what a Firmware Update or OS update is to a Mobile Phone? Do U know that Nokia frequently adds features to there Symbian OS Based phones via Software Update...??? Or did u thought only Apple has iUpdate - The world's first Internet based update service which can update the OS of a Phone


----------



## krazzy (Aug 23, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Does it have Safari or an accelerometer or light sensors or YouTube or Google Maps?



Actually except for the Safari, the N82 does have everything else. OK so Google Maps is not built-in. But it can be downloaded freely from Google's website. Also the browser is technically the same as iPhone's Safari. The difference in browsing experience is mainly because of the iPhone's larger touch screen.


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 23, 2008)

Pat said:


> a. He said apple can and will fix the issues by releasing the necessary fixes. (And free of cost so you would love it too)


Oh is it?  How will they change the camera to a higher MP one with juts a free upgrade?  Wow if that happens it is definitely revolutionary.  For the first time a hardware upgrade over network.  

For other issues how are you sure Apple will fix (like video recording) when they could not fix it in 2.0 too?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 23, 2008)

Leave N82. Even SE phones have evrything the Iphone boasts off and more.

Btw, regarding firmware updates, can the Iphone be updated through the phone itself.SE mobile can, through FOTA. The naabs who buy this phone are dumb enough not to know how to use itunes. 

It is well known that more than 80% of the people who buy phones dont know that theres a thing called a firmware update..


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 23, 2008)

Apple will soon release iPhone 3.0 with first time ever, connection with 8 iPhone at once to play multiplayer games over iphone

iPhone 4.0 with Video recording at 480p HD Video recording.

Oh! wait.....Bluetooth pairing with upto 8 devices (limit of bluetooth) is already possible in all bluetooth phones (multiplayer N-Gage games anyone.....)

N82 already records at 640X480...720X480 in H.264 isn't that hard to achieve, it just needs a CPU upgrade...the current iPhone can't even do this in the current form in which N82 does,,,,

Arya, boy...seriously..tell me a reason I should chose iPhone over  N82.??? Me being a UI & UX designer can understand & appreciate the benefit of a good UI & UX but if that UI & UX are coming with so many flaws then the experience is nullified no matter how shiny it is


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> Oh is it?  How will they change the camera to a higher MP one with juts a free upgrade?  Wow if that happens it is definitely revolutionary.  For the first time a hardware upgrade over network.



Full marks to you to even think it was possible 



> For other issues how are you sure Apple will fix (like video recording) when they could not fix it in 2.0 too?



They are not "issues". I hope you know the difference between "lack of feature" and "issue". We were here discussing the "issues" like 3G reception etc.

As for your "issues", there are several 3rd-party apps to get it done for those who genuinely need it.


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

Pat said:


> As for your "issues", there are several 3rd-party apps to get it done for those *who genuinely need it*.


  This one is certainly one of the most hilarious replies! Genuinely need it so go download app to video rec  OMG! I can't believe someone actually said something like this.  Genuinely


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Leave N82. Even SE phones have evrything the Iphone boasts off and more.
> 
> Btw, regarding firmware updates, can the Iphone be updated through the phone itself.SE mobile can, through FOTA. The naabs who buy this phone are dumb enough not to know how to use itunes.



Yea..iphone-devs are dumb 



> It is well known that more than 80% of the people who buy phones dont know that theres a thing called a firmware update..



Mention your source if you are going to make such statements.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 23, 2008)

Pat said:


> As for your "issues", there are several 3rd-party apps to get it done for those who genuinely need it.



That's the thing. To get additional features U have to pay for them in case of iPhone or Jailbrake it & violating the warranty. These features are available in better form in Nokia N82 which is cheaper then iPhone. 

The old saying still goes with iPhone "Just look at the UI, it looks so cool"


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> This one is certainly one of the most hilarious replies! Genuinely need it so go download app to video rec  OMG! I can't believe someone actually said something like this.  Genuinely



Ofcourse, anyone who hates iPhones as much as you do will always find it hard to digest. And yes, I GENUINELY dont need the video recording on the iPhone.


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

I wonder of all the "I love the iPhone; stop bashing it and the price is justified" brigade, how many actually own? Oh well, gx just look at the UI, its so cool.


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> That's the thing. To get additional features U have to pay for them in case of iPhone or Jailbrake it & violating the warranty. These features are available in better form in Nokia N82 which is cheaper then iPhone.
> 
> The old saying still goes with iPhone "Just look at the UI, it looks so cool"



Dude ever heard about appstore 



iMav said:


> I wonder of all the "I love the iPhone; stop bashing it and the price is justified" brigade, how many actually own? Oh well, gx just look at the UI, its so cool.



Keep your figment of wild-imagination to yourself dude. I never said paying 31k was justified


----------



## eggman (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't understand why did Apple even bother to provide a Camera in iPhone!!! I mean, c'mon, iPhone is an internet device and those who need photos and videos should get a digicam/handycam!!! So why even the camera, cause people buying iPhone GENUINELY won't need it and if they do, they will GENUINELY buy digi/handycam!!!

iPhone would've been better camera free, wouldn't it??? Since there _feature_ of camera would have been missing _issues_ like video recording would not have been there!!!


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

eggman said:


> I can't understand why did Apple even bothered to provide a Camera in iPhone!!! I mean, c'mon, iPhone is an internet device and those who need photos and videos should get a digicam/handycam!!! So why even the camera, cause people buying iPhone GENUINELY won't need it and if they do, they will GENUINELY buy digi/handycam!!!


 pwnage!


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

eggman said:


> I can't understand why did Apple even bothered to provide a Camera in iPhone!!! I mean, c'mon, iPhone is an internet device and those who need photos and videos should get a digicam/handycam!!! So why even the camera, cause people buying iPhone GENUINELY won't need it and if they do, they will GENUINELY buy digi/handycam!!!
> 
> iPhone would've been better camera free, wouldn't it???



iPhones camera is good enough for some quick shots where you dont care about the quality or mega-pixels. Also its not so bad as ppl think it is. Also I think you did not see how useful preshits video (taken from his iPhone) were.

Well iPhones crappy camera dint stop him from taking crappy videos which made him almost a celebrity.


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

Those grainy useless unclear good for nothing videos!


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> Those grainy useless unclear good for nothing videos!



You are just jealous bcoz they are all over the net as "preshits" videos and not urs.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2008)

gravity of situation !


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh yeah rite! Jealousy! Absolutely true.


----------



## Pat (Aug 23, 2008)

iMav said:


> Oh yeah rite! Jealousy! Absolutely true.



ofcourse it is.However the point was that it wouldnt have been possible without iPhones crappy cam which should not have been in iPhone according to eggmans post in which he supposedly pwned me


----------



## eggman (Aug 23, 2008)

^^But that's not what iPhone is supposed to do. iPhone should have used to post the images on internet, but Pershit should have genuinely taken a digicamera and a handy camera along with him!!! It was an accident!!

By the way, if I see a man successfully claiming to jump from 10th floor and surviving it , the same iPhone would stop him from becoming a celebrity, since i won't have the video. 
I mean,c'mon, no one is gonna shoot a documentary or playboy's cover photo from mobile camera . You definitely don't need mobile camera's for that!! But they are used to capture unexpected moments in which you don't have your regular camera!!! That's what make mobile camera's so appealing..since you are supposed to carry your mobile along with you everywhere, unlike pro cams!! It's am _obvious_ thing, everyone knows and appreciate!!! But I guess, apple has taken it along with the _obvious_ freedom of sim of your choice!!


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh my, so now there are discussions about my videos too. I'm sure a celebrity now


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2008)

^^ Dude I am jealous that the video you took of me was taken by you!   I am very jealous!


----------



## preshit.net (Aug 24, 2008)

Also, before deciding on taking the iPhone along, I actually gave a thought to carrying the E90 instead, which has a 3.2MP camera.

1. The iPhone gave me better results than the E90
2. Qik on the E90 kept crashing in the middle of the recording.

I did not take a camera along because everyone else from the media was capturing the event with one. I wanted to update people LIVE, not the next day.


----------



## Pat (Aug 24, 2008)

eggman said:


> It was an accident!!!



You said it man. Exactly the point why iPhone has/needs a cam(however basic it maybe) A person carries an iPhone daily but not his digital camera


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2008)

Dude the iPhone got you on NDTV!  E90 wouldn't have! But hey, I am jealous that you took a video of me on the launch!


----------



## Pat (Aug 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> Dude the iPhone got you on NDTV!  E90 wouldn't have! But hey, I am jealous that you took a video of me on the launch!



Lol! Heights of desperation - you have said it 3 times already


----------



## eggman (Aug 24, 2008)

Pat said:


> You said it man. Exactly the point why iPhone has/needs a cam(however basic it maybe) A person carries an iPhone daily but not his digital camera


By the way, if I see a man successfully claiming to jump from 10th floor and surviving it , the same iPhone would stop him from becoming a celebrity, since i won't have the video.
I mean,c'mon, no one is gonna shoot a documentary or playboy's cover photo from mobile camera . You definitely don't need mobile camera's for that!! But they are used to capture unexpected moments in which you don't have your regular camera!!! That's what make mobile camera's so appealing..since you are supposed to carry your mobile along with you everywhere, unlike pro cams!! It's am obvious thing, everyone knows and appreciate!!! But I guess, apple has taken it along with the obvious freedom of sim of your choice!!



Pat said:


> Lol! Heights of desperation - you have said it 3 times already



Of course , he said it three times!! He is , after all, the jealous guy!!!


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2008)

eggman said:


> He is , after all, the jealous guy!!!


 Exactly, I am jealous that Preshit took a video of me! One can't even imagine the amount of jealousy in me right now!


----------



## Pat (Aug 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> Exactly, I am jealous that Preshit took a video of me! One can't even imagine the amount of jealousy in me right now!



No. 4  And not only are you jealous, you are also dumb. I gave a reason why I thought you were jealous of the videos, but it seems you cant even understand that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

loluallgonecrazy ?


----------



## iMav (Aug 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> loluallgonecrazy ?


lolmeisjealous


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

lolmeisstillinbangalorewheresincemgroaddiedthereisnomorefun


----------

